# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Небольшой опрос про выставки.

## MAX

От имени и по поручению, задам уважаемому сообществу несколько вопросов по проведению выставок.
В этом году планируется значительное увеличение "живых" выставок - конкурсов в Москве. Намечены тематические выставки по направлениям моделизма (о месте и сроках скоро будут обьявления в М-Хобби и других изданиях). В связи с этим вопрос.

Какие тематические выставки моделей были бы интересны модельному сообществу?

Так же планируется проведение персональных выставок моделей отдельных авторов и коллекционеров. Вопрос к потенциальным участникам (авторам и коллекционерам) таких выставок.
Как Вы относитесь к идее таких выставок? И что бы Вам помогло в принятии решения учавствовать в такой персональной выставке? Может быть необходима какая-нибудь помощь и содействие? Например, для иногородних, проезд и т.п.
Спасибо.

----------


## An-Z

"Какие тематические выставки моделей были бы интересны модельному сообществу?"  - За всё сообщество говорить не собираюсь, но меня лично привлекает тематика стендового моделизма в масштабе 1:72, по темам авиация, БТТ, диорамы.
"Как Вы относитесь к идее таких выставок?" - Отношусь одобрительно.
"И что бы Вам помогло в принятии решения участвовать в такой персональной выставке?"  - Наличие моделей достойных всеобщему обозрению.
Пожалуйста.

----------


## MAX

Очень хороший ответ. Надеюсь, беседу поддержат.
Спасибо.

----------


## Carrey

Под эгидой НФРСМ (http://www.nfrsm.ru/)? Хотите поддержать своим участием процесс распила бабла (заявленная господдержка)? 8)

По выставкам. Пробовал организовать у нас, в Риге... Идея провалилась, ибо местное сообщество неинициативно (пассивно). Т.е. все хотят, все "за", а когда доходит до простого прихода в указанное организованное время в указанное договорённое и обеспеченное место со своими моделями, или хотя-бы просто прийти посмотреть на творчество других - начинаются отговорки и отнекивания. Поэтому - лично я не знаю, как "завести" народ. Возможно, если пойдёт массовое "движение" - публика со временем подтянется и начнёт участвовать лично. Вопрос - с чего начать? Думаю, можно было бы начать со зрелищных вещей, не требующих особого личного участия. Т.е. "мастер-классы", тематические выставки в магазинах-салонах, околомодельной тематики "центры внимания" на массовых мероприятиях (Дни города, государственные праздники, Дни открытых дверей в музеях, на околовоенных заводах и ВУЗах, планетарии и т.д.). Чем привлекать публику - вопрос освещённый, тут наше мнение мало поможет. Со своей стороны могу предложить пошерстить Сеть и проанализировать опыт аналогичных мероприятий за рубежом, особенно в Японии, Германии и США.
По тематике - вопрос очевидный, тематика определяется производителями моделей и местными распространителями, т.е., показывать что угодно можно лишь с целью "завести" публику на моделизм, а не с целью привлечь конкретных потребителей к конкретному сегменту рынка. По мне так - чем больше каких угодно экспозиций (любого качества исполнения/презентабельности - проще сравнивать) - тем лучше, но как отнесутся к этому организаторы/спонсоры? В чём их цель? Поэтому, обобщённо-традиционно: 1) Авиация-космонавтика (всё летающее); 2) БТТ (всё ездящее); 3) Флот (всё плавающее); 4) Фигуры, фантастика, диорамы, ж/д, р/у и всё проч. - с подразделением по масштабам и временнЫм периодам.
Про участие - по-моему, если участие бесплатно и автору есть что показать - участие обязательно, все отмазки должны быть закрыты организаторами (проезд, проживание и т.п. индивидуальные трудности) - т.е. нужно всё сделать так, чтобы авторы не могли не поучаствовать.
Особый интерес в организационном плане представляло бы следующее:
* Показ работы в процессе (автор рядом с выставленными законченными моделями работает над прихваченными заготовками, напр. супердеталирует травлом, тонирует пигментами, выстраивает диораму и т.п.) - зрелищно + обмен опытом + бесплатная(?) реклама кое-каким производителям;
* Тематические экспозиции (авторы объединённо выставляют достоверную экспресс-диораму в едином масштабе по какой-либо теме, напр. "Курская битва", "Афган" и т.д.), также крайне интересно выставить в музее, например, Т-34 и рядом (на нём) кучу моделей Т-34 в разных масштабах;
* "Детский уголок" (дети на огороженных столах под руководством свободных в данный момент кураторов (старших товарищей-опытных моделистов) собирают и красят из-коробки проспонсированные (и принесённые участниками/зрителями (на рекламе мероприятия указать - "Заради развития детского творчества поделитесь себе ненужным" и т.п.) из ненужных морально устаревших закромов) простые модельки).
* Питание/санузел/курилка/электричество/интернет - что-бы придти на весь день и пожить, всё заснять, пристроить дитя, занять жену (тут тоже уделите внимание - какой-нибудь отдел женского моделизма (вышивание крестиком, самодельная бижутерия, аппликация и т.д.) обязателен во избежание).
Что касается личного участия - мешает отсутствие витрины, куда складывать/помещать законченные модели (поэтому свои модели делаю годами, на стапелях их много) + загрузка заказами на сборку-покраску моделей (поэтому больше делаю "на сторону", чем для себя), т.е. мне пока показать нечего.

С уважением и надеждой на интересные фотоотчёты о грядущих мероприятиях. 8)

----------


## MAX

Только не надо про распил бабла, пожалуйста. Речь идет о совсем других людях. :Wink: 
Так, чтобы было немного понятнее. Выставки будет организовывать "КлубТМ".
Основную большую выставку никто не отменяет. 10 лет в ТМ проводится и будет проводиться. Это раз.
В дополнение к этой выставке, с интервалом 1-1,5 месяцев планируются дополнительные выставки по направлениям и тематике. На май намечена выставка "Броня победителей" (из названия все понятно, надеюсь). Дальше будет, скорее всего - "Фентези". Призы - дипломы и сертификаты на покупку моделей - как были так и будут. Только еще добавятся и на тематических выставках. 
Суть всего этого - поддержание постоянной модельной жизни. Привлечение новых членов движения. Популиризация хобби и т.д. Дополнительные выставки по направлениям призваны немного разгрузить основную ежегодную выставку и дать возможность большему колличеству участников показать свои работы, которые, возможно, в другой ситуации, на большую выставку свои модели не привезли бы.
По персональным выставкам.
Они планируются между тематическими (возможно и совместное проведение). Все зависит от автора. 
Уверен, что посмотреть на отличные модели (например Сергея Яхонтова - винты в 48-ом выполненные на безукоризненном уровне) придет посмотреть достаточное колличество народа. Или, допустим, я поставлю штук 50 своих моделей. Интересно будет на них в живую посмотреть? А Сашу Невзорова пригласить. Интересно? 
Вот поэтому, вопрос про персональные выставки обращен к авторам и владельцам коллекций. Какие комфортные условия нужно создать, чтобы такая выставка состоялась?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

ИМХО, главная цель - популяризация. Но тут есть такой факт-засада (нравится - нет, просто факт). В столице вряд ли кого массово привлечешь в нашему хобби, скорее (и к сожалению) выставки будут собирать "ба знакомые все лица" и обречены на келейность. Это подтверждает организация подобных мероприятий в регионах, в том числе и у нас... Реклама привлекает и работает, но из новичков приходят люди "чисто посмотреть". Конечно, есть и искра Божия, но таких маловато что-то.
 Если конкретно по заявленным вопросам Максима - солидарен с Андреем, ну разве мне интересна еще авиация в 48 и 32-м. А что-то показывать - все на заказ разлетается. Если только попросить московского коллегу выставить работы. Хотя - что выставлять - не мне решать, слишком долго я не был на таких форумах. Но посмотреть работ признанных гуру было бы интересно.
И еще по судейству. Достаточно давно пообщался с ульяновцами. Они пару раз участвовали в московских мероприятиях и категорически заявили, что больше туда ни ногой - провинциалов там не заценили (это их мнение).
Что касается помощи приезжающим - это, думаю, с каждым персонально нужно будет поработать - слишком (в разы) разные возможности сейчас у людей.
Относительно привлечения индивидуалов? Широкая реклама выставок, комфортные условия просмотра (отсутствие скученности, хорошие витрины и освещение, гарантия сохранности, хороший пиар - модельные журналы, специалисты, на открытии - презентация экспозиции с почетными гостями, медиаобеспечение и т.п.). 
Вообще относительно помощи приезжающим. Есть такая практика. За счет продажи рекламных материалов (плакатов, футболок, разного эксклюзива) организаторы собирают некую сумму для бесплатного проезда, проживания и суточных для участников. Впрочем источник финансирования - головная боль и источник этот может быть различным, вплоть до спонсорства.

----------


## OKA

" С 22-го по 24-е октября 2018 года в Шэньчжэне прошла первая выставка военно-исторического моделизма "Военный парад НОАК в миниатюре"

         


https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1326098.html

Моделизм при господдержке прекрасен ! ))

----------

